# Funeral Reception



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Unfortunately one of our family members died this week. The funeral is next week and I have been asked to do the food for the reception afterwards.

Any ideas? I live in the HOTTEST place in the South so cold foods would be ideal, but I will take any suggestions!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

*optional cold fried chicken
Ham slices
condiments (caramelized onions or pickled onions, chutney, BBQ sauce, mustard)
Rolls
Slaw, potato salad or some marinated veg salad...corn salad if it's in season
Veg platter....either raw, blanched, grilled or roasted served room temp
Sliced Tomatoes
Desserts such as bars, pound cake, cookies

Simple food that most people don't have to think too hard about, good buffet life. 
Sorry about your loss.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 26, 2008)

My Deepest condolences to you and your family. Some cold things you can try 
Assorted Sushi - California roll or futomaki roll.
Wrap are always good to, they make different style tortilla wraps. You could try a chicken salad in an herb basil wrap or tuna salad in a spinach wrap, just stick some tooth picks in it and cut bite size and you have finger foods.
I don’t know how it is South Carolina, but in Hawaii I never been to a funeral that didn’t serve sashimi (raw ahi tuna slices) or poke (assorted raw marinated ahi).
Don’t know if that will be a big hit for you. 
Try a cold Chinese chicken salad over crispy chow mein noodles or a three bean salad. 
For dessert maybe a build you own strawberry short cake bar, instead of pound cake try using home maid biscuits and put out bowls of assorted toppings.
Hope these ideas are useful. 
God bless you and your family.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I too extend my condolences for your loss.

I understand hot Southern summers (although I think I live in the hottest place in the South :lol, add to that all the people packed into the house paying their respects and cool food is the name of the game.

*Traditional *Southern summer funeral food:
 Deviled eggs
 Pimento cheese, either sandwiches or in celery sticks (just remember to pull the strings from the celery for the older folks with dentures).
Egg and or chicken salad sandwiches (tuna salad is another option)
Cucumber sandwiches
Crudités with dip (maybe some pickled okra) and cheese tray
Mini quiches, as long as they are homemade, no Sam's Club
Potato salad and or coleslaw 
Spiral cut ham
Melon basket
Cheese straws
Shroomgirl is right about desserts: simple, sliced and easy to pop in your mouth. The mini-pecan pies that everybody has a recipe for have become a staple (you know, the ones with cream cheese in the crust). Don't forget to have some lemon bars or even key lime bars, citrus has a cooling effect. Even though it isn't finger food, we never had a funeral without a congealed dessert salad. I have my Grandmother's recipe for "funeral salad" if you are in need of one. Banana pudding is also a classic.
All of the above are things that everybody will recognize, and as Shromgirl pointed out: food they don't have to think about is best. And don't forget to have some kid friendly snacks like shortbread or chocolate chip cookies and some pretzels and or crackers for any toddlers in attendance to gnaw on.
Keeping the crowd hydrated will be important. Are you going to do sweet tea and water or will you have a punch? If you are interested, I've got a very simple and easy punch that is just a vanilla flavored simple syrup mixed with ginger ale. If you keep the ginger ale in the fridge, you can mix as needed and keep the ice usage to a minimum, I hate ice runs in the summer.
You are in our prayers.


----------



## purves5 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,

I also am in charge of an upcoming funeral reception.  Would you share your "ginger ale" punch recipe with me?  Sound refreshing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a 4 yr old thread.....doubt you will get a response.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> This is a 4 yr old thread.....doubt you will get a response.


Lol So easy to do when the month/day of last post match almost exactly. 

But I just did a funeral reception, and do them periodically, so I'm actually kinda glad

this thread popped up again....t'was rather helpful! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

